# MTD 8/26 track drive



## rr1982

I was just given an MTD trackdrive 8/26 early 90's? that runs real good. The tracks are stretched and broken with pins to keep them together, so I was looking for replacements and they're real hard to find and real expensive. Do es anyone know if this machine can possibly be switched over to a wheel drive?


----------



## Shryp

Anything is possible with time and effort. I don't know how much time, effort and cost would be require or if it would be worth it.

Have you checked craigslist or ebay? You might be able to find an MTD / Cub Cadet with a blown engine or gearbox for dirt cheap and scavenge the tracks from it.


----------



## rr1982

Thanks, there might be one or two, but they have to be the right size tracks obviously. I'd rather have a wheel/tire setup then these tracks anyways and I'm good with mechanics, but I don't want to make a big prroject out of it, it's not worth the time.



Shryp said:


> Anything is possible with time and effort. I don't know how much time, effort and cost would be require or if it would be worth it.
> 
> Have you checked craigslist or ebay? You might be able to find an MTD / Cub Cadet with a blown engine or gearbox for dirt cheap and scavenge the tracks from it.


----------

